# Questions about different resistor and capacitor values



## disthymia (Aug 20, 2019)

Does it make a big difference if you switch out a component with one that isn't too far off? Like a 10 ohm with a 15 ohm? 

And what happens if you do change with with something way more? Like 1k ohm for a 10 ohm? 

And how do pedal builders know which values to choose and in what order to put them in? 

I'm just starting out, so I'm really curious and interested.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 22, 2019)

disthymia said:


> Does it make a big difference if you switch out a component with one that isn't too far off? Like a 10 ohm with a 15 ohm?  Usually OK, ElectroHarmonix is famous for doing this.
> 
> And what happens if you do change with with something way more? Like 1k ohm for a 10 ohm?  Sometimes something interesting, sometimes something bad, sometimes nothing happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm just starting out, so I'm really curious and interested. You don't need a degree in Electrical Engineering, but it sure helps. There is a plethora of printed and on-line material that explain how particular guitar pedals work. Check out Electrosmash. Also, you can check out forums like DIYStompBoxes & FreeStompBoxes. Brian Wampler has some interesting YouTube videos.



This is how I learned about pedals.  You figure stuff out as you go.  If you want something more 'formal' you can find a few books:  https://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Projects-Musicians-Craig-Anderton/dp/0825695023 is a good one.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

Dude, I've spent so much time on https://www.electrosmash.com/, https://electricdruid.net/ and http://revolutiondeux.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 22, 2019)

Electric Druid is great, Tom is super helpful and nice.

Built the flangelicious and FilterFX, sweeeeet projects


----------



## karelle (Aug 23, 2019)

Woaw electrosmash is great ! didn't know this site


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 23, 2019)

Madbean is another good site for schematics, build docs & boards.  I prefer PedalPCB boards, of course.  
If you are _really _into circuit design & analysis, LTSpice is an excellent free circuit simulator. That's what they use on Electrosmash to perform simulations. When I want to know what a circuit does or how it will respond to a mod, first thing I do is simulate it in LTSpice. Not a substitute for building and listening to a pedal circuit, but a very useful adjunct.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 23, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Madbean is another good site for schematics, build docs & boards.  I prefer PedalPCB boards, of course.
> If you are _really _into circuit design & analysis, LTSpice is an excellent free circuit simulator. That's what they use on Electrosmash to perform simulations. When I want to know what a circuit does or how it will respond to a mod, first thing I do is simulate it in LTSpice. Not a substitute for building and listening to a pedal circuit, but a very useful adjunct.


I used ElectroSmash's TubeScreamer analysis, LTSpice, Flastad and a paper and pad to understand how the TS was working.  Once I had that understanding, most pedals made sense from that point one.


----------

